# Rear brakes



## stevem5000 (Apr 16, 2003)

96 Altima...

To get the rear drums off, you need to little bolts to screw into the drum and pull it off...

Anyone know the size of the bolts???

I tried 7mm, but the thread pitch wasn't correct...and I don't think its American size...bigger than 1/4-20...

Thanx
Steve


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

its gonna be metric for sure and im trying to find the thread where the question was answered on another board... i seem to remember it being the same bolt as the ones in your hood hinges... i cant be sure though. i keep all of my bolts when in install something and i think thats where those came from that i used on my rotors when i had to pull them. theyll be the same ones for your drums too.


----------



## chuck34gboro (Jun 7, 2003)

ball-pien hammer


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

lol.


----------



## stevem5000 (Apr 16, 2003)

Got it...

8mm course thread...was hard to find as most of the metric sizes at Home Depot are a fine thread...

Ace Hardware...you my man!!!


----------



## lakers (Dec 6, 2004)

*Tool information*



stevem5000 said:


> Got it...
> 
> 8mm course thread...was hard to find as most of the metric sizes at Home Depot are a fine thread...
> 
> Ace Hardware...you my man!!!


Hi Buddy,

I have a same situation for fixing my rear brakes and I saw a screws on the drum. can you tell me what type of tool require to pull them out. I am going to try tonight fix it. I want to know do i have a tool or i need to buy. 

Thanks


----------



## stevem5000 (Apr 16, 2003)

Hey...

Read the posts...

You screw in an 8mm bolt into the little holes on the drum...this forces the drum off the axel...

steve


----------



## lakers (Dec 6, 2004)

stevem5000 said:


> Hey...
> 
> Read the posts...
> 
> ...


Hi Stevem5000,

Thanks a lot,

Finally I followed your guidance which worked very good. I bought 8mm bolt from ACE hardware store. I came out OK. Thank you again. Help me a lot.

Lakers


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

very nice, everyones happy.


----------

